# hough 90c loader weight and width?



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

bought a hough 90c. Need to know weight and actual width of machine. Not there to measure. Thanks


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Richie specs or google the machine make & model, it will get you close


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

ritchiespecs has nothing. Doesn't even list an international or hough. Can't find NOTHING on google. but you're right thats usually how I would find it. Need to get this thing shipped.. and I'm not there to measure this thing out.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

That loader is nearly 50 years old, it's not going to be easy finding information on it.

Is it a straight frame or an articulated machine.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Machinery trader has a couple 90e's says they're 40k lbs, 10' buckets.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

articulating. some sanding and paint. tires are 75%. just put in a new torq. converter and shaft. good thing about older machines is that there all mechanical.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Where did you get it from and what size pusher are you going to put on it. Looks nice for how old it is.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I'll probably run a 16'. I've got one account that I have some really long narrow runs so I don't want to go too big.


----------

